# Unprofessional Behavior



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

here is a link to Butch Cappels report of a recent K9 ProSport event
http://members7.boardhost.com/k9ps/msg/1254396623.html

If history is any indication, I'm sure Okye's post and possibly the whole topic will disappear soon .


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> here is a link to Butch Cappels report of a recent K9 ProSport event
> http://members7.boardhost.com/k9ps/msg/1254396623.html
> 
> If history is any indication, I'm sure Okye's post and possibly the whole topic will disappear soon .



Dave

I'm confused. An Official in a professional protection dog
organization insults, embarrasses and disrespects someone who entered one of their trials and you don't think they deserve to be called out?


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Nobody cares. Talk about stuff that matters not personal grievances please.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Josh Smith said:


> Nobody cares. Talk about stuff that matters not personal grievances please.


Josh,

I must have missed the election where YOU were appointed the spokesman for everyone on this list?

It is NOT a personal grievance. When anyone enters a trial in any "International" sport they have a reasonable expectation of being treated fairly. When an official gives a trial "report" where they ridicule and disrespect one of the
people who paid good money to enter their trial. I think
that is important information for anyone considering entering one of their future trials


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Dave
> 
> I'm confused. An Official in a professional protection dog
> organization insults, embarrasses and disrespects someone who entered one of their trials and you don't think they deserve to be called out?


I don't see the need to bring posts from other boards here, just to make a point. If you have a problem with what was posted on that board, then that is where you need to make the comments. Not here. 

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I don't see the need to bring posts from other boards here, just to make a point. If you have a problem with what was posted on that board, then that is where you need to make the comments not here.
> 
> DFrost


Whatever David. Half the recent topics have been based on You tube videos, newspaper articles etc that did not originate on this list. The original list is censored :-(


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas, I know other topics include You tube videos etc. You seem more bent on a personal attack of another member of this forum. I didn't see the need in continuing it. Whether I or the other members of the forum agree isn't important. To me it seemed as nothing more than baiting for an argument that isn't needed here. That's my decision. YOu can certainly appeal that to Mike, Connie, Bob or Selena. If they want to open this thread back up, they have my blessing. Personally I see it leading to nothing but BS that isn't needed.

DFrost


----------

